# Severe head aches and unable to tolerate increase in NDT



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Was put on 30mg (15 in morning and 15 in evening) my tsh was 3.89 so my endo added a 12.5


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

I had the same situation before I had my TT. I think its sideeffects so you need to give it a bit more time, maybe week or two.


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you! I will try to give it some time. It's tough though


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you remind us of what labs they run on you? Do they include Reverse T3?


----------

